# مشروع تصميم ماكينة Cnc..



## MeCaNiQuE (18 مارس 2008)

أقوم بانجاز مشروع لتصميم ماكينة CNC أواجه مشكلة كيفية حساب قوة المحركات الخطوية و Screw diameter
كذلك تصميم التروس والبراغي ببرنامج CATIA الحسابات مهمة جدا لمرحلة Finite 
elements 
الرجاء المساعدة في أقرب وقت


----------



## عزيز المراكشي (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعاى وبركاته يمكنك أخي الكريم أن ترسل لي مقاسات وأشكال تلك البراغي والتروس على شكل Jpeg وأنا بإدن الله سأنجزها لك على Catia V5 R16 وسأرسل لك الفايل على بريدك الالكتروني 
وفقك الله


----------



## loued (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من يملك برنامج ninos cfao لتشغيل مكنة cnc .برنامج كامل .او ان امكن برنامج يعوضه.و لكم مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## المسافر ب (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز يمكنك تنزيل هذا البرنامج من هذا الرابط:
http://www.iprocam.com/download/index.htm
كما أن البرامج المشغلة لمكائن cnc كثيرة:

turbocnc: http://turbocnc.fr.free.fr/links.html
CNFraise: http://sylvain.lichtenberger.perso.sfr.fr/Cnfraise.htm


----------



## korzaty (26 أكتوبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد نزيه (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم الايادى يا اخى 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عبيدا (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*بحاجه الى مساعده*

السلام عليكم .... يا اخواني انا محتاج تصاميم على ال catia بتمنى حد يساعدني


----------



## amfathy elshehdawy (20 يوليو 2014)

انا ايضا اريد ان اعرف كيفيه حساب قوة المحركات


----------

